# Samples of our cash cow this year



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Gross sales were $6,000 in 5 games selling digital montages to parents. Not bad for a first timer...

This is a montage I put together for my son:










And this one was put together by my business partner for my other son:










Here is one of our displays in front of our photo booth on game day, naturally these pics look better with matting and a frame...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

you're a real pro at this now. :yikes: Those white binders look like they came from the Boeing supply cabinets. :rofl:


----------



## SammyJ (Aug 17, 2004)

What would the cost be for like the one shown framed & matted ?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

SammyJ said:


> What would the cost be for like the one shown framed & matted ?


The framing and matt is ours, but when we have samples like the one in the picture, we sold that particular one for $150.00 with frame and matt (NOT with the cast iron easel)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> you're a real pro at this now. :yikes: Those white binders look like they came from the Boeing supply cabinets. :rofl:


Office Boeing Depot  Seriously, they are from Office Depot.:eeps:


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

Great idea! What do you use to print the pictures?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

guitarman said:


> Great idea! What do you use to print the pictures?


http://www.sports-america.com/


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

More of our samples:
http://www.printroom.com/ViewGallery.asp?userid=Ripsnort60&gallery_id=560023


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Rip, is this you? The Pee Wee Football Brawl :rofl:

http://video.ap.org/v/en-ap/v.htm?g=351d2568-658a-4cfc-a84f-2075fb5bb801&f=txhou&fg=rss


----------



## KevinC (Oct 29, 2005)

Gordon, Reilly and Christian?? Those are supposed to be football players' names?? Sounds like chess club members to me!

But your work looks GREAT!


----------

